# Albanian: zemer ime and dashuria ime.



## Wallender

Hello,

does anyone know in which contexts i can use both expression?
Is zemer ime used when you're in love or can you say it to a good friend, like darling.

Is dashuria ime a strong expression to use when you just met someone?
I think it means my love.

Many thanks
w


----------



## hurma

You can say "zemra ime" ( my heart) or dashuria ime (my love) but nobody talks like this in the real life.


----------



## Wallender

Hi Hurma,

thank you for your reply.

I have a friend that writes to me and he calls me zemer.

I believe it also means heart.


w.


----------



## hurma

You're welcome

You can call  "zemër" someone that you're in love with or a dear family member but not a friend no matter how good he or she is. If your friend is Albanian he knows very well this rule and is trying to tell you something in case you haven't noticed yet. There is a little exception, however, for the region of Shkodra ( Scutari) and you have to be born and raised there to be able to understand if the person is being subtly sarcastic or just courteous.


----------



## Wallender

Dear Hurma,

thank you again for your help.

I think you're right. He was trying to tell me something but I just didn't know it till now 

He's from Kosovo, I think Deçani ....


w.


----------



## lindi

It is quite used actually in Kosovo, also between friends usually females.
You can hear it also as "zemra jem"/"zemra ime", "shpirti jem"/"shpirti im" etc


----------



## Kailee

So what would be a good way to say sth lovey dovey to a Kosovar young man? Something he would be happy to hear? Just started learning albanian a good month ago and sometimes there's just too much information. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## lindi

It's not an easy question. I'll try to say something, even though would  have been easier to translate you something from English 
Often saying depend on the person, but also on the region. I'll try to find something nice.
If you are in love with a guy from Kosovo you could say to him:
Ti je shpirti im - You are my soul. or Të kam shpirt.
Another different one could be, in Kosovo dialect: Syni jem, (You are my eye - so you are very important) or Të kam sy.

If you need some more, I would be happy to help you. In that case please give me some hints, what would you like to say


----------



## Kailee

Thank you so much for your help  I apreciate it a lot. There is such a mixture of info online about Albanian language and then I hear about different dialects and so on and just get confused. 

I will try what you suggested and report his reaction 

As I am new to the language I am happy to recieve any help I can get.  Can you give me a hand with tenses? How many are there, which ones are commonly used, some rules, examples...?

Oh, he is from Vasilevë and spent a lot of his time in Prishtinë.  

Ti marr fryma ime larg. Is this correct? (You take my breath away.)

Thank you sooo much


----------



## lindi

S'ka përse - You are welcome!

You take my breath away - Më merr frymën. I wouldn't use it, it's used for a negative connotation, i.e. you don't let me breath.

For the grammar it's better that you open an other thread. I'll try to answer you there.


----------

